

Interest sparks hope for insolvent wave energy poineer Pelamis - greenbyte
http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/interest-sparks-hope-for-wave-energy-firm-pelamis-1-3626478

======
greenbyte
Pelamis had an astounding technical success in taming the power of ocean
waves. This is incredibly difficult because storm waves have a great power
which invariably destroyed earlier wave generators. One of the great ideas of
the Pelamis engineers was to make a device which couples to short waves and is
less affected by the force of stronger long waves, diving under them.

Here's a link describing the company:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelamis_Wave_Power](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelamis_Wave_Power)

And here is a video showing one of their devices - a 500 kW wave energy
converter feeding electricity into the grid near the coast of Portugal:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYzocwUfpNg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYzocwUfpNg)

It is a picture that always gives me hope that mankind will make it....

Why is wave energy generation so important?

Power from the wind is intermittent as the wind comes and goes, and it is very
expensive to store electricity. Wave power provides another source that
originally comes from the wind but is temporally and spatially decoupled from
it. Ocean waves travel wide distances and can be harvested at the shore or, by
the design Pelamis created, in the open ocean. Ocean waves can form a
significant component of your future energy supply.

Wave energy converters already have seen a rapid development. Wave power
generators from Pelamis have a maximum size of 750 kW - it took wind energy
companies decades to build generators that large

